# Vistana Villages Expansion Announcement



## rocky (Feb 27, 2006)

Starwood Vacation Ownership Announces Continued Expansion of Sheraton Vistana Villages in Orlando

Press Release: Starwood Vacation Ownership
February 27, 2006

ORLANDO, FL -- Starwood Vacation Ownership announced February 23 the continued expansion of its award-winning resort, Sheraton Vistana Villages, located on International Drive in the heart of Orlando’s theme park attractions. 

The Key West Phase will add an additional 190 units to the property. This newest phase will include *Starwood’s first three-bedroom units in Orlando, designed to cater to larger families and groups*. This phase will include 10 three-bedroom units, 90 two-bedroom units, 50 two-bedroom lockoff units and 40 one-bedroom units. The Key West Phase will include its own amenity package with a swimming pool, game room, recreation center, fitness center, and beach.

The resort currently has a total of 500 units and will feature 1,415 units upon build-out. The next phase, which includes an additional 115 units, is currently under construction and will open in the summer of 2007. Sheraton Vistana Villages boasts three pools, an interactive kiddie pool, tennis courts, poolside restaurant, staffed recreation center, two fitness centers and lavish tropical landscaping throughout the resort.

Sheraton Vistana Villages was recently named number three of the “Top Ten Family Resorts in the U.S.” by TripAdvisor.com’s Travelers’ Choice Awards and the fourth “Best Pool in the U.S.” It opened in 2000 as the successor to another nationally acclaimed resort, Sheraton Vistana Resort— the first vacation ownership resort in Orlando and the flagship resort of Starwood Vacation Ownership’s Sheraton brand. Sheraton Vistana Villages is affiliated with RCI as its exchange company, and owners are automatically enrolled in the Starwood Vacation Network. 

“Sheraton Vistana Villages is one of our most successful resorts, and Orlando is the ideal location for Sheraton’s first three-bedroom units. The resort’s aggressive expansion will help us meet the needs of our growing member base. Starwood is currently developing vacation ownership resorts under the Sheraton, Westin and, most recently, St. Regis brands with a luxury fractional product. Orlando continues to be one of the world’s most dominant leisure destinations, and it is our pleasure to continue to grow in this very important market,” said Raymond L. “Rip” Gellein, Jr., chief executive officer of Starwood Vacation Ownership, Inc. 

Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc. (NYSE: HOT) is one of the leading hotel and leisure companies in the world with more than 740 properties in more than 80 countries and 110,000 employees at its owned and managed properties. With internationally renowned brands, Starwood is a fully integrated owner, operator and franchiser of hotels and resorts including: St. Regis, The Luxury Collection, Sheraton, Westin, Four Points by Sheraton, W brands, as well as Starwood Vacation Ownership, Inc., one of the premier developers and operators of high quality vacation interval ownership resorts. For more information, please visit www.starwood.com


----------



## vic714 (Feb 27, 2006)

I guess I know what they will be pushing when we go there the end of March.  

Victor


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 28, 2006)

I own at Villages and have yet to stay there.  It looks beautiful!  I can't wait until I can check it out!!!


----------



## STEVIE (Feb 28, 2006)

We bought there on our second visit.  It is really beautiful, and we love it.  I could go there every year and be happy.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 28, 2006)

susgar said:
			
		

> We bought there on our second visit. It is really beautiful, and we love it. I could go there every year and be happy.


 
The vistana Villages is indeed a beautiful property. We go there a few times each year (is only an hour away from home) and spend a few days hitting the disney parks. The expansion is progressing quite fast. We got to stay at one of the new buildings last time when we went there six weeks ago and they were very nice.

The only problem we've had there is that the cleaning people often start knocking at the door on your day of departure at about 8:30 ~ 9:00, and every 20~30 minutes thereafter. What I always found puzzling is that more often than not it was a different person every time. One day we left a tip on the counter, packed everything in the car and headed out. Just then I realized I had forgotten my cellphone charger, so I went back in the room - not even three minutes had elapsed since we first left the room- and the tip money was gone. I had seen one of the cleaning ladies (who by the way had no cleaning implements with her) leaving our unit as I was getting out of the car. Apparently the only thing she was interested in cleaning was the tip money.

We complained to the manager who promised to take care of the problem. Now we leave the tip in a non obvious place: i.e., under a pillow, so whoever actually cleans the room gets the tip.


----------



## Patented (Mar 2, 2006)

Pedro said:
			
		

> We complained to the manager who promised to take care of the problem. Now we leave the tip in a non obvious place: i.e., under a pillow, so whoever actually cleans the room gets the tip.



Good idea.  You could also give the tip directly to the manager and ask that it be given to the correct employee.

We own at VV and will be staying there for the first time this November.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Brergo (Mar 4, 2006)

*Key West phase progress?*

I just made a reservation to stay in a 2 BR in the Key West section in early November. How is that section progressing? Is there a pool open in that section? What about other amenities in the section?

When I was there about a year ago, they were just getting started on Key West. Are the units any different than the original phase?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 5, 2006)

Brergo said:
			
		

> I just made a reservation to stay in a 2 BR in the Key West section in early November. How is that section progressing? Is there a pool open in that section? What about other amenities in the section?
> 
> When I was there about a year ago, they were just getting started on Key West. Are the units any different than the original phase?


 
Last time we were there (mid January), three of the buildings in the Key West section were completed, and a fourth building looked almost ready.  The pool was open and although it was cold day (by Florida's standards) there were a couple of kids in the pool - they were visiting from up north.

The units are very nice and my wife really liked the decoration.  From our balcony we had a nice view of the lake behind the buildings.  The bathroom is certainly bigger and nicer than in the original section of the VV.


----------



## tofdel1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you seen any of the 1 bedrooms-  Do some have 2 bathrooms?  Do they exchange certain areas and rent other areas?  Or are they all interchangable?
Thank you.


----------



## macc1965 (Apr 1, 2006)

The one bedroom premiums are excellent. It is the larger half of the lockoff. It has the walk-in shower. I'd have to say, we would probably stay in the one bdrm premium next time we go back.


----------

